# Why do you write?



## AgentZero (Nov 28, 2012)

So, what makes you come and write hours and hours a day?

Personally, and I'm not lying, it works like drugs. I get addicted to doing it, and when I do it, I get in to this state of mind that just wanders, I get in to my own zone, and I forget about everything else.


----------



## Thedungeon (Nov 28, 2012)

For me it's kind of like my very own type of therapy. I write everything down. Especially when I'm sad. I can write for hours on end. My pen hits the paper and I'm done for.


----------



## Potty (Nov 28, 2012)

Money.


----------



## FleshEater (Nov 28, 2012)

Hot women.


----------



## writerman (Nov 28, 2012)

It impresses women when you say you're a writer!

Writing also satisfies my whole being. And only one other thing, when done right, can do that!


----------



## Bilston Blue (Nov 28, 2012)

> It impresses women when you say you're a writer!


I suppose it depends on when you say it. For example, my wife of six years and partner of twenty (they are one and the same) was doing some ironing earlier and at the same time trying to discuss with me our plans for the weekend which mainly involve attending her mother's birthday party, which is an afternoon affair for the benefit of the multitude of young children who will be in attendance. I told her I was a writer during this conversation and she threw the iron at me. It missed, of course, otherwise I wouldn't be writing this now, but left a nasty burn mark on the wall next to me which I shall have to paint over tomorrow. I may not tell her I'm a writer whilst painting the wall.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 28, 2012)

@Bilston- Who knew that timing, as well as agility, are sometimes a part of writing (and breathing)?


----------



## MJ Preston (Nov 28, 2012)

Because mumbling incoherently almost got me locked up.


----------



## Potty (Nov 28, 2012)

Bilston Blue said:


> I told her I was a writer during this conversation and she threw the iron at me



Holy Moly! Don't ever confess to be an adulterer!


----------



## Trilby (Nov 29, 2012)

I can't sing!


----------



## Leyline (Nov 29, 2012)

So that the ticks won't eat me.

One day, it is said, the spiders will descend from the sky on a great web of liberation and eat the ticks. They may eat us as well, that part's a bit muddy, really. Either way, we'll be free of the ticks.

But until that blessed day, trapped in this hellish tick infested wasteland, I must write.


----------



## squidtender (Nov 29, 2012)

I have to. Pure and simple, I have to write. It's who I am, it's what I do, and I can't imagine what it would be like if I couldn't.


----------



## Amanda786 (Nov 29, 2012)

When writing it feels like getting in to the chracter, think  and feel like that.  Inspirations, life experience force me to write.


----------



## Sam (Nov 29, 2012)

Because I haven't learned that the definition of insanity is doing the same thing repeatedly and expecting different results.


----------



## Jeko (Nov 29, 2012)

To have something better than an excuse for not doing homework/revision when I should.


----------



## Gorgemind (Nov 29, 2012)

I know nothing else


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 30, 2012)

it's therapy. it takes me away from all the crap dumped on me by my disability caused by my company.


----------



## writerman (Nov 30, 2012)

Bilston Blue said:


> I suppose it depends on when you say it. For example, my wife of six years and partner of twenty (they are one and the same) was doing some ironing earlier and at the same time trying to discuss with me our plans for the weekend which mainly involve attending her mother's birthday party, which is an afternoon affair for the benefit of the multitude of young children who will be in attendance. I told her I was a writer during this conversation and she threw the iron at me. It missed, of course, otherwise I wouldn't be writing this now, but left a nasty burn mark on the wall next to me which I shall have to paint over tomorrow. I may not tell her I'm a writer whilst painting the wall.


Yeah, sure does. 
Maybe it's because people think I'm thick but they always seem impressed that I've had the fortitude to finish not one novel but about 5 (with only 1 being any good! I don't tell 'em that!)
Yeah, I get ya, telling people you're a writer can be bad for your health!


----------



## The Rust on the Razor (Nov 30, 2012)

Bilston- your post made me smile, until I wondered whether you might not have been joking... you were joking weren't you?!

I'm just starting out, but being heard is what drives me so far. I know I have something to say and writing is like a validation of my thoughts. Once they are on paper they actually exist outside my head! Being able to choose the right words to express something has always been important but until recently it has never occured to me to actually try and write it so that others would find it pleasing. When I was younger I imagined myself working in a wordy (but not necessarily writerly) environment. I got that correct, but the reports and papers I have to write at work KILL MY SOUL. Shrivelled, it is. So now I write to un-shrivel it!


----------



## Thorfax (Nov 30, 2012)

I sort of write as a hobby. It gives me something fun to do in my spare time, and also as a way to express my creativity, and show my style, if that makes sense. I like the feeling I get when I come up with a new idea, and am able to make a full story about it.


----------



## lothianwriter (Dec 1, 2012)

I love people watching, inside my mind I make up little stories of who they are and what kind of life they are leading, where they have come from and where they are going. I also enjoy reading. One day I decided to put both together and started to write things down.

It kind of snowballed from there, now I don't just write about people I have seen, I let my imagination take hold, try and be creative and come up with some material that I hope is original. Who knows, maybe one day I will let you read it.


----------



## writerman (Dec 3, 2012)

lothianwriter said:


> I love people watching, inside my mind I make up little stories of who they are and what kind of life they are leading, where they have come from and where they are going. I also enjoy reading. One day I decided to put both together and started to write things down.
> 
> It kind of snowballed from there, now I don't just write about people I have seen, I let my imagination take hold, try and be creative and come up with some material that I hope is original. Who knows, maybe one day I will let you read it.


This is a great way of coming up with stories and something I only did this year because I was so wrapped up in writing. Letting my imagination flow like this really helps create characters and their motivations.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 3, 2012)

I write because I don't like being around other people, and this gives me a chance to pour my self to others without having to look them in the face.  I can be myself and not have to hold things back because of the chance of embarrassment.  The other board I was on banned me for a joke I made and the fact that they don't police their board fairly.  I hope this board is more tolerant, and can accept prose with realism.


----------



## newkidintown (Dec 3, 2012)

Because I believe that I have something to say. So I say it. And if that is naive, then so be it.


----------



## writerman (Dec 4, 2012)

Many people write for this reason newkidintown. I don't think its naive. As storytellers we all have something to say. I'd like to think there are people out there that one day might like to read what I have to say. Maybe that's naive.


----------



## patskywriter (Dec 4, 2012)

I have lots of information to dispense, and for me, the best way to do this is to publish a newspaper. I enjoy the process of gathering information, interviewing people, taking the photos, writing the stories, and putting everything together in a neat little package. 

For me, it's fun. And it's even more fun when people tell me that they actually use the information I dispense! Love that!  :welcoming:


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 4, 2012)

patskywriter said:


> I have lots of information to dispense, and for me, the best way to do this is to publish a newspaper. I enjoy the process of gathering information, interviewing people, taking the photos, writing the stories, and putting everything together in a neat little package.
> 
> For me, it's fun. And it's even more fun when people tell me that they actually use the information I dispense! Love that!  :welcoming:



Yes I originally went to The Ohio State University to be a sports journalist.  I wrote a few sports articles for my local hometown newspaper, and I was sports editor for my schools newspaper.  I enjoy writing and I love sports, so it seemed like a perfect fit right?  Well not so much because all I am doing is conveying information to others and I was being shackled creatively.  That's not to mention journalist get paid squat unless they have a Masters degree and have someone already in the business to give you some help.


----------



## nerot (Dec 4, 2012)

I was just doing something to fill up my time.  The people who read what I wrote seemed to like it.  That made me feel good.  Now I am hooked......


----------



## patskywriter (Dec 4, 2012)

Lewdog said:


> Yes I originally went to The Ohio State University to be a sports journalist.  I wrote a few sports articles for my local hometown newspaper, and I was sports editor for my schools newspaper.  I enjoy writing and I love sports, so it seemed like a perfect fit right?  Well not so much because all I am doing is conveying information to others and I was being shackled creatively.  That's not to mention journalist get paid squat unless they have a Masters degree and have someone already in the business to give you some help.



I understand what you mean; however, it's so different when you're the boss. :welcoming: There's great freedom in deciding what to cover and how—and I love being able to cover sports, education, health, special events, etc etc. If I only wrote about sports (or just any one subject), I'd be pretty unhappy. I take all the photos and now am even doing video. Keeping all the ad revenue is pretty cool, too, and my success—or failure—is all up to me. But having said all this, I should point out that I only have to worry about myself. I don't have kids, so the pressures of making enough to carry a family doesn't apply to me.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 4, 2012)

patskywriter said:


> I understand what you mean; however, it's so different when you're the boss. :welcoming: There's great freedom in deciding what to cover and how—and I love being able to cover sports, education, health, special events, etc etc. If I only wrote about sports (or just any one subject), I'd be pretty unhappy. I take all the photos and now am even doing video. Keeping all the ad revenue is pretty cool, too, and my success—or failure—is all up to me. But having said all this, I should point out that I only have to worry about myself. I don't have kids, so the pressures of making enough to carry a family doesn't apply to me.



Ha!  Do you have an opening for a sports editor?  :-D


----------



## writerman (Dec 5, 2012)

Lewdog said:


> I enjoy writing and I love sports, so it seemed like a perfect fit right?  Well not so much because all I am doing is conveying information to others and I was being shackled creatively.



That's a shame. I was lucky to have a weekly column in a local sports paper and was able to convey whatever I wanted. It was fun because I think of sports differently to others and it allowed me to express myself.

That's why writing is so important. It allows me to stand or fall by my decisions and to express myself.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 5, 2012)

writerman said:


> That's a shame. I was lucky to have a weekly column in a local sports paper and was able to convey whatever I wanted. It was fun because I think of sports differently to others and it allowed me to express myself.
> 
> That's why writing is so important. It allows me to stand or fall by my decisions and to express myself.



When I used to live in Ohio, I was blessed to be able to read one of the greatest sports writers of all-time, Hal McCoy.  He covers mostly the Reds now and he is in the Baseball Hall of Fame.  He did have some kind of creative style, but when you live in the same area of the teams you cover, you're allowed to write with somewhat of a bias.  His situation is rare though, the chances of getting a job as a sports writer for your favorite teams doesn't happen very often.


----------



## writerman (Dec 5, 2012)

That's my one problem with the local networks, especially when i watch baseball and the NBA. The local coverage is very biased. Understandably so I guess. Would you want to cover your favourite team though? Wouldn't you like to cover the whole of MLB, give your take on the league as a whole? That's what I did with the Premier League. Even though i support one team I wrote about the other teams because i found it ore interesting to vary things.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 5, 2012)

writerman said:


> That's my one problem with the local networks, especially when i watch baseball and the NBA. The local coverage is very biased. Understandably so I guess. Would you want to cover your favourite team though? Wouldn't you like to cover the whole of MLB, give your take on the league as a whole? That's what I did with the Premier League. Even though i support one team I wrote about the other teams because i found it ore interesting to vary things.



Well if you look at most regional papers, they have a very small amount of print dedicated to the other teams.  The only real information that one might get, comes out only when the hometown team is playing against someone else.  So for Hal McCoy, being the beat writer for the Reds, might now and again write a piece about a person that plays on the Red's opponent.

The only real time a person can write about all the teams in the league, is if they work for a national newspaper or a large sports web site.  Those are very difficult places to beak into.  

You mentioned the Premier League, do you live in the UK?  I know this is off topic, but how do you think about players that play for the MLS and the Premier League?  Do you think that is right for the fans?  What if a guy gets hurt playing for one league of the other?  Didn't Beckham get hurt a few years ago and couldn't play in the Premier League playoffs?  I'm not a big soccer fan so I might be somewhat ignorant in some of my thoughts.


----------



## Burns the Fire (Dec 5, 2012)

I love these answers. Thanks for sharing! I am reminded of a Vanity Fair interview with Gabriel Garcia Marquez. He said he writes so his friends will love him more. 

I write because what goes in must come out.


----------



## writerman (Dec 5, 2012)

Lewdog said:


> Well if you look at most regional papers, they have a very small amount of print dedicated to the other teams.  The only real information that one might get, comes out only when the hometown team is playing against someone else.  So for Hal McCoy, being the beat writer for the Reds, might now and again write a piece about a person that plays on the Red's opponent.
> 
> The only real time a person can write about all the teams in the league, is if they work for a national newspaper or a large sports web site.  Those are very difficult places to beak into.
> 
> You mentioned the Premier League, do you live in the UK?  I know this is off topic, but how do you think about players that play for the MLS and the Premier League?  Do you think that is right for the fans?  What if a guy gets hurt playing for one league of the other?  Didn't Beckham get hurt a few years ago and couldn't play in the Premier League playoffs?  I'm not a big soccer fan so I might be somewhat ignorant in some of my thoughts.



Yeah I live in London and wrote pieces on the Premier League. We obviously have regional radio and TV which focus on the home team. So I get where you're coming from. Being a sports writer would be so cool. Must admit, even though I'm a Yankees fan, I'd love to write in the Boston media.

Regarding players that play in the MLS, I think it's great. Obviously, Europe is the home of football, but what I admire about the MLS are the number of American players that are good enough to play abroad. You must be doing something right. I can think of Clint Dempsey and Michael Bradley offhand. I know there are more.

Usually, players do not go on loan from England to the MLS but sometimes the other way round. Landon Donovan went to Everton and they loved him. I guess the question is How would a fan of the Galaxy feel if Donovan got injured in England and couldn't play for them?' 

Personally, I think it can only help the MLS. We used to laugh at it over here and now teams like Barcelona and Real Madrid and Manchester United go to America for pre-season.

Don't worry about being ignorant. I only just learned a few years ago what a cover 2 defense was!


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 5, 2012)

writerman said:


> Yeah I live in London and wrote pieces on the Premier League. We obviously have regional radio and TV which focus on the home team. So I get where you're coming from. Being a sports writer would be so cool. Must admit, even though I'm a Yankees fan, I'd love to write in the Boston media.
> 
> Regarding players that play in the MLS, I think it's great. Obviously, Europe is the home of football, but what I admire about the MLS are the number of American players that are good enough to play abroad. You must be doing something right. I can think of Clint Dempsey and Michael Bradley offhand. I know there are more.
> 
> ...



Yes I'm left at this point just posting on Bengals' forums to squash my creative side and loyalty for the team.  I usually end up being hated on the forums because I try to take a neutral unbiased attitude in my posts, something that has become a part of me in journalism.  I ended up fighting with posters who are homers (people who only view things their favorite team as a positive).  I've been banned from one Bengals board twice.  Lol  Sometimes the truth hurts and some people can't take it.  So right there tells you the type of writer I am, I am an unbiased realism style person.


----------



## Pluralized (Dec 5, 2012)

I like to write because it is one of the only activities in my life that indulges both my creative side and my logical, rational, anal-retentive side. Learning about syntax and grammar is good therapy for the logical side that craves order. The imagery, worlds I can create, and the power it gives me are treats for the other side. 

I love to learn, too. That motivates me to stay interested in developing my characters, as they teach me a great deal.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 5, 2012)

Pluralized said:


> I like to write because it is one of the only activities in my life that indulges both my creative side and my logical, rational, anal-retentive side. Learning about syntax and grammar is good therapy for the logical side that craves order. The imagery, worlds I can create, and the power it gives me are treats for the other side.
> 
> I love to learn, too. That motivates me to stay interested in developing my characters, as they teach me a great deal.




I find that my creative side come out a lot easier after I have read other people's pieces of work, even just blogs or a post on a forum.  It just triggers something inside of me that makes a competition where I think I can come up with a better idea than someone else.


----------



## Glass Pencil (Dec 5, 2012)

I write because no one has stolen my fingers... yet.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 5, 2012)

Sometimes I write because they won't cash checks without my signature on it.


----------



## writerman (Dec 10, 2012)

Lewdog said:


> Yes I'm left at this point just posting on Bengals' forums to squash my creative side and loyalty for the team.  I usually end up being hated on the forums because I try to take a neutral unbiased attitude in my posts, something that has become a part of me in journalism.  I ended up fighting with posters who are homers (people who only view things their favorite team as a positive).  I've been banned from one Bengals board twice.  Lol  Sometimes the truth hurts and some people can't take it.  So right there tells you the type of writer I am, I am an unbiased realism style person.


Funny thing is I was on the Bengals forum think it was a year ago. Wanted to know why the stadium wasn't selling out. 

But you address exactly the reason I don't go on fan forums. I try not to even post on Yahoo anymore. People are so entrenched i their opinion that anything a little different that questions it can be seen as being from an enemy. Informed opinion is one thing but a lot of fans have emotional opinions which blind them.

Don't know about you, but when I write a piece I try not to let anyone know which team I like.


----------



## writerman (Dec 10, 2012)

Lewdog said:


> I find that my creative side come out a lot easier after I have read other people's pieces of work, even just blogs or a post on a forum.  It just triggers something inside of me that makes a competition where I think I can come up with a better idea than someone else.



This is important to me too. A lot of what I write is a hybrid of other ideas. Its like a recipe, sometimes you can have variations and create something new.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 10, 2012)

writerman said:


> Funny thing is I was on the Bengals forum think it was a year ago. Wanted to know why the stadium wasn't selling out.
> 
> But you address exactly the reason I don't go on fan forums. I try not to even post on Yahoo anymore. People are so entrenched i their opinion that anything a little different that questions it can be seen as being from an enemy. Informed opinion is one thing but a lot of fans have emotional opinions which blind them.
> 
> Don't know about you, but when I write a piece I try not to let anyone know which team I like.



No, I make no effort to hide who I am cheering for, which might make it more difficult for me, but I won't pick and choose what facts I share because of that.  Being a fan of a certain team shouldn't be a blinding position, but rather just a different point of view.  Facts are facts, and they won't change no matter how you look at them, as long as a your eyes are open.


----------



## debzo (Dec 11, 2012)

Because it's my last great frontier. Writing is a part of me that is undeniable but which I've tried to deny for long periods because it's often been a pain in the neck. Yes it gives me joy, yes it feeds my soul but when I do it I want to do it more, I want to make it my life and that's a hard thing to do.


----------



## Sam (Dec 11, 2012)

Please keep the conversation on the original topic. Off-topic conversations should be taken to private messaging.


----------



## writerman (Dec 11, 2012)

Lewdog said:


> No, I make no effort to hide who I am cheering for, which might make it more difficult for me, but I won't pick and choose what facts I share because of that.  Being a fan of a certain team shouldn't be a blinding position, but rather just a different point of view.  Facts are facts, and they won't change no matter how you look at them, as long as a your eyes are open.



I deal mostly in opinion, that's why I keep my allegiance quiet. I use facts to back up my opinion. English soccer fans are far worse when it comes to tribalism than their American counterparts. Trust me, you can't even watch a game with a fan from another team, not like in America.

But back to original post. Why I write is also because I have things to say that I hope people want to hear.

The pen really is mightier than the sword, which is just as well because I'm no fighter!


----------

